

Evidence mounts that a single antibody could knock out many cancers - interconnector
http://stanmed.stanford.edu/2012summer/article7.html

======
tokenadult
This is an article from an internal publicity publication by the medical
school that is doing the research, so it's a bit more thorough than a press
release, but no more skeptical. It may be that the Stanford Cancer Institute
is doing great research on cancer that will bring us a cure for many cancers
during our lifetime, but the stage of research on mice reported in this
article must still be followed by carrying out "plans to begin human clinical
trials of the therapy in late 2013 or early 2014." I hope this all works out,
but we'll have to check back for more news about the safety and effectiveness
of the treatment in human subjects later.

~~~
interconnector
I agree, but having already encountered cancer in the family, I'm going to
keep a close eye on this development with hope that it leads to a cure.

------
ollybee
I always operate extreme skepticism when looking at cancer stories as there
are so many potential motivations for their publication. I try to ignore them
unless their is published research that has been interdependently replicated.
Even when their is confirmed new research the chances of it developing into
practical treatment are small and even smaller that it will make a significant
dent in survival rates.

